# Fahrtechnik bergauf



## papa deluxe (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal im Fahrtechnik-Forum gesucht aber interessanterweise nix zum Thema Bergauffahren gefunden.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man (z.B. bei einem Alpencross) Aufstiege von z.B. 2.000 HM oder mehr während einer Tagesetappe angeht.

Ich selber neige dazu, zu schnell zu fahren. Somit bin ich sehr schnell sehr platt 

Da ich am Niederrhein wohne, habe ich auch relativ wenig Möglichkeiten, lange Anstiege auszuprobieren. Die höchste Erhebung hat hier glaube ich 80m oder so....

Am Wochenende bin ich beispielsweise bei einer CTF erstmals in 3 Std. 48 KM mit ca. 850 HM gefahren und war danach ziemlich platt. Wie sieht so was in den Alpen aus ? Da habe ich ja nun mal mehr Zeit. Fahre ich da eher mit 5 KM/h die Berge rauf oder mit 8 KM/h ? Der Unterschied ist für mein Empfinden ja doch gewaltig (wie ich am WE feststellen durfte...).

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, worum es mir geht.

Danke für die Antworten

der papa


----------



## flyingscot (11. Mai 2010)

Entscheidend ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit. Man sollte möglichst im GA2-Bereich bleiben, d.h. unter 75% Maximalpuls. Ich habe keinen Pulsmesser dabei, aber ich bilde mir ein, diese Grenze sehr deutlich zu spüren. Ich nenne das gerne "Touren-Modus": so, dass man sich noch mehr oder weniger gut unterhalten kann.

Konditionell sollte man mindestens 500hm pro Stunde schaffen können, das über mehrere Stunden und an mehreren Tagen in Folge. Pausen natürlich je nach Tagesform. Bei längeren steilen Anstiegen habe ich so im Stundentakt ne kurze Pause gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2010)

Geschwindigkeit kann man keine sagen, hängt ja von der Steigung, deinem Trainingszustand, dem Untergrund, dem Wetter usw. ab. 
Wenns mit Körpergefühl nicht klappt evtl. mit Pulsuhr (+Leistungsdiagnostik), siehe flyingscott, probieren. 

Ich weiss nicht wie du es bei kürzeren Anstiegen machst, aber versuch mal (wenn du es nicht sowieso machst), direkt am Einstieg schon langsamer zu werden um den Puls im vernünftigen Bereich zu halten (noch reden können). Sehe es häufig, dass die ersten Meter von Anstiegen sehr schnell gefahren werden und dann erst nach einigen Metern die Belastung wieder reduziert wird. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin genau der selben Meinung wie flyingscot.

Fahre im "Tourenmodus" auch so das ich noch ein wenig sprechen kann... geht nicht immer...  Aber bei einem normalen Anstieg 10-12% ist das reden kein Thema... an steileren Rampen muss man halt mal die Gosch halten.

Spaß beiseite.... 

ich fahre bei einer Tour so ca. 5-7 km/h am Berg und 500 Hm bei nem Puls 150-160. Regelmäßig was trinken und essen und nach ner Stunde auch mal ne kurze Pause einlegen. Bei langen Anstiegen auch den Kopf beschäftigen und ihm immer wieder kleine Ziele geben... bis zur nächsten Biegung fahren.. usw...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Wayne70 (11. Mai 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit. Man sollte möglichst im GA2-Bereich bleiben, d.h. unter 75% Maximalpuls. Ich habe keinen Pulsmesser dabei, aber ich bilde mir ein, diese Grenze sehr deutlich zu spüren. Ich nenne das gerne "Touren-Modus": so, dass man sich noch mehr oder weniger gut unterhalten kann.
> 
> Konditionell sollte man mindestens 500hm pro Stunde schaffen können, das über mehrere Stunden und an mehreren Tagen in Folge. Pausen natürlich je nach Tagesform. Bei längeren steilen Anstiegen habe ich so im Stundentakt ne kurze Pause gemacht.



So hätte ich es mir auch vorgenommen, in GA2 bleiben und manchmal eine Pause. Aber GA2 geht doch bis ca. 85%. (bis 70 ist doch GA1) 
Und 75% ist ja quasi fast noch GA1.
Ich habe mir eigentlich 80 bis 85% zurecht gelegt.

Und noch nebenbei wollte ich mal sagen, dass ich GA1 Training für die Alpen schei ... e finde - da wird man von jeder Oma überholt

gruß Wayne


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Mai 2010)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Und noch nebenbei wollte ich mal sagen, dass ich GA1 Training für die Alpen schei ... e finde - da wird man von jeder Oma überholt
> 
> gruß Wayne



Hey Wayne.... das stimmt schon. Aber ohne geht es nun mal nicht 

Augen zu und durch... 

Wünsch euch allen nen geilen Bike-Sommer...


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> ich habe hier mal im Fahrtechnik-Forum gesucht aber interessanterweise nix zum Thema Bergauffahren gefunden.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man (z.B. bei einem Alpencross) Aufstiege von z.B. 2.000 HM oder mehr während einer Tagesetappe angeht.



Die sportliche *Technik* ist ein in der Praxis erprobtes, effektives und charakteristisches Verfahren zur Lösung einer sportlichen Bewegungsaufgabe. 
"Welche Bewegung führt mich zum Ziel?"

Im Sport bezeichnet *Taktik* ein System von Handlungsplänen und Entscheidungsalternativen, das unter begrenzter Zielvorstellung einen kurzfristigen Handlungszusammenhang so zu regeln gestattet, dass ein optimaler sportlicher Erfolg  möglich wird.


----------



## checkb (12. Mai 2010)

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man (z.B. bei einem Alpencross) Aufstiege von z.B. 2.000 HM oder mehr während einer Tagesetappe angeht


.

Man treibt regelmässig Sport, lässt sich nicht hetzen und kurbelt gemütlich mit einer schönen Aussicht nach oben.

Ick finde, ganz einfach.

checkb


----------



## mtbdude (16. Mai 2010)

Also meine Technik ist Musik hören und die Natur genießen, dabei pedalieren.


----------



## romka (28. Mai 2010)

ich kann dir die Sophienhöhe empfehlen. Liegt hinter Bedburg, da haste genug Aufstiege, mal steile, mal flachere, aber umso längere. und wenn du noch fit genug bist, lassen sich auch kleine trails finden ^^


----------



## tombrider (29. Mai 2010)

Das allerwichtigste ist bei mir laaaaaangsames, kontrolliertes warmfahren. Trotz aller Erfahrung bin ich ohne es zu merken am Anfang oft in viel zu hohen Pulsbereichen. Bei einer zweistundentour kein Problem. Aber bei 5 Stunden und mehr rächt sich das bitterböse. Wichtig ist auch ein sehr kleiner erster Gang, so daß man immer in der optimalen Trittfrequenz bleiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (29. Mai 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das allerwichtigste ist bei mir laaaaaangsames, kontrolliertes warmfahren...



.. am besten im Flachen. Ich hab bei mir zwei Möglichkeiten - erst rauf oder erst runter. Wenn ich gleich anfange, raufzufahren, bin ich nach einer Stunde kurbeln total im Eimer, wenn ich erst ein Stück runterfahre, etwas warmfahre im dann flachen, dann kann ich den Berg problemlos ganz rauffahren, ohne, daß mir die Zunge in den Speichen hängt.


----------



## tombrider (29. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> .. am besten im Flachen. Ich hab bei mir zwei Möglichkeiten - erst rauf oder erst runter. Wenn ich gleich anfange, raufzufahren, bin ich nach einer Stunde kurbeln total im Eimer, wenn ich erst ein Stück runterfahre, etwas warmfahre im dann flachen, dann kann ich den Berg problemlos ganz rauffahren, ohne, daß mir die Zunge in den Speichen hängt.



Da verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Wo ist die Schwierigkeit, auch bergauf mit niedrigem Puls zu fahren? Wenn man runterschaltet, notfalls bis zum ersten Gang, dann kann man sich doch auch den Berg hoch schonend fahren.


----------



## snoopz (29. Mai 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Wo ist die Schwierigkeit, auch bergauf mit niedrigem Puls zu fahren? Wenn man runterschaltet, notfalls bis zum ersten Gang, dann kann man sich doch auch den Berg hoch schonend fahren.



Das kriege ich irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe  Ich habe aber auch keine Pulsuhr  Außerdem habe ich bis vor kurzem noch im Flachland gewohnt


----------



## tombrider (29. Mai 2010)

Genau das ist auch mein Problem gewesen: Ich merke es nicht. Darum fahre ich jetzt lange Touren mit Pulsuhr. Wobei ich diese eigentlich nur in der Warmfahrphase wirklich brauche.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir hilft auch eher kurbeln als raufprügeln. Am Berg bin ich eh ne Lusche, da geht mir schnell die Puste aus - und ich rede hier von grad mal so von 200-300 Höhenmetern. Ein Alpinist würde bei sowas wahrscheinlich nur lachend weiterfahren...  

Ist halt das Problem, wenn man jahrelang nur relatives Flachland unter die Räder nimmt. Heute war ich schon das vierte Mal aufm Geisberg und so langsam wirds schon etwas besser mit der Kraftausdauer. Warmfahren und ein nicht zu schneller Start in den Berg hilft da ungemein...


----------



## H.J. (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt viermal die Alpen überfahren, immer > 2000 hm / Tag und habe mir jedesmal unglaubliche Gedanken über  meine Form, Ausdauer, Technik, Equipment ... gemacht. Letzendlich bin ich immer super damit gefahren die "Heißbratzen" ziehen zu lassen. Fällt manchmal sehr schwer aber die Entscheidung fällt immer auf der Ziellinie.

Was will ich damit sagen, fahre so wie es dein Körper dir sagt, höre in dich hinein und lasse dich nicht verleiten. Dann wirst Du Spaß und Erfolg haben.

Gruß Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (30. Mai 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> Was will ich damit sagen, fahre so wie es dein Körper dir sagt, höre in dich hinein und lasse dich nicht verleiten. Dann wirst Du Spaß und Erfolg haben.



In den Alpen bzw. auf dem Trail, wo man auch was zu gucken hat, fällt mir das viel leichter als beim todlangweiligen 500+ hm Anstieg auf meinen Hausberg, komplett auf Asphalt. Wenn da wegen der schmalen Straßen alle Nase lang eine Riesenschlange Autos hinter einem klebt ist man schon eher mal versucht, ein bißchen reinzutreten.


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> In den Alpen bzw. auf dem Trail, wo man auch was zu gucken hat, fällt mir das viel leichter als beim todlangweiligen 500+ hm Anstieg auf meinen Hausberg, komplett auf Asphalt. Wenn da wegen der schmalen Straßen alle Nase lang eine Riesenschlange Autos hinter einem klebt ist man schon eher mal versucht, ein bißchen reinzutreten.



Alternative Auffahrt / Alternativen "Hausberg" suchen ?


----------



## snoopz (30. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Alternative Auffahrt / Alternativen "Hausberg" suchen ?



Das Dorf da oben kann froh sein, daß es überhaupt eine Straße gibt. Die ist, soweit ich weiß, erst nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg gebaut worden. 

Aber stimmt schon, ich habe inzwischen einen Forstweg gefunden, der da auch hochführt. Leider geht das erste Stück immer noch über Straße. Und ausprobiert habe ich ihn verletzungsbedingt auch noch nicht


----------



## -M-T-B- (30. Mai 2010)

mtbdude schrieb:


> Also meine Technik ist Musik hören und die Natur genießen, dabei pedalieren.



Ist auch meine Strategie. 
Und wenn ich an eine Steigung komme, dann hole ich je nach Möglichkeit Anlauf und verringere dann das Tempo schalte stückweise bis in den maximal 3. oder 4. Gang runter und fahre dann mit Gefühl die Steigung hoch.
So, dass ich fühle die Belastung länger durchhalten zu können.
In den 1-2 Gängen kommt man gar nimmer vorwärts. 

Es bringt nix sich anzustrengen, wenn man merkt, es nicht lange durchzuhalten.
Einfach mit den Kräften haushalten.


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> [...]
> In den 1-2 Gängen kommt man gar nimmer vorwärts.
> [...]



Wenn man das, sowie die Abneigung dagegen sich von langsamen Joggern überholt zu werden, mal abgelegt hab klappt sogar gut mim Grundlagentraining im Gelände . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## -M-T-B- (30. Mai 2010)

Heißt?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn man das, sowie die Abneigung dagegen sich von langsamen Joggern überholt zu werden, mal abgelegt hab klappt sogar gut mim Grundlagentraining im Gelände .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



kommt drauf an wie lange die Anstiege sind... ab und zu brauch ich den 2. und den 1. auch mal 

Gute und nette Waldanstiege fahr ich immer im mittleren Kettenblatt...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## -M-T-B- (31. Mai 2010)

Wieviele Gänge habt ihr eigentlich?
Hat ja sicher auch, je nach dem, jeder andere Übersetzungen?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal, beim Thema "Bergauf" kann man von einem MTB mit 3x9 ausgehen. Unterschiede gibt es aber auch da in der Kombination von Kurbel und Kassette. Aber das würde hier zu weit führen... 

Btw: Ich fahre 26-36-48 an 11-32, weil ich mehr Topspeed brauche...


----------



## -M-T-B- (31. Mai 2010)

Rennrad?

Ich hab nur beim MTB 27 Gang.
Wenn ich strampel is bei knapp über 60 km/h das absolute Limit erreicht..^^
Da macht`s kein Sinn mehr..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (31. Mai 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Wieviele Gänge habt ihr eigentlich?
> Hat ja sicher auch, je nach dem, jeder andere Übersetzungen?



Wie viele Gänge man hat, ist viel weniger wichtig als die Frage, wo der erste und wo der letzte liegt. Egal ob 18 Gänge oder 30: Wenn man vorne 22 Zähne oder weniger hat und hinten 34 (inzwischen gehen auch 36), dann ist das an steilen Bergen sehr sinnvoll. 
Oben ist serienmäßig meistens bei 42 oder 44 zu 11 Zähnen Schluß. Man kann aber auch bis auf 48 Zähne aufrüsten.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (1. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Wieviele Gänge habt ihr eigentlich?
> Hat ja sicher auch, je nach dem, jeder andere Übersetzungen?



27 Gänge  
Zähne hinten: 11-34 
Zähne vorne: 22, 32, 44


----------



## Targut (1. Juni 2010)

24 Gänge
Vorne : 22-32-42
Hinten: 30-26-23-20-17-15-13-11


----------



## Kevin N (1. Juni 2010)

3x9

22-32-44 - 21/11


----------



## papa deluxe (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leutz,

sorry, aber ich habe hier in den Trööt schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und wusste gar nicht, dass hier noch so viele Beiträge geschrieben wurden. Da sich meine Mail-Adresse zwischenzeitlich geändert hat und ich das hier nicht aktualisiert habe, bin ich auch nicht benachrichtigt worden.

Ich war im Sommer in F in den Cevennen und durfte dort das erste Mal in richtigen Bergen fahren  Das war schon ziemlich geil und ansztrengend, aber O.K.

Es hatte dort Rampen bis ca. 22% (laut meinem Tacho), die ich noch hochgekurbelt bin (wenn man das bei 4-5 KM/h noch als Kurbeln bezeichnen kann). Das war aber schon grenzwertig und zum Glück auch nicht all zu lange. Dazu brauchte ich aber schon das größte Ritzel hinten und hinterher eine gehörige Pause 

Im nächsten Jahr bin ich (wahrscheinlich) im Pustertal in Südtirol. Ich denke, das ist noch eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Meine Grundkondition ist durch die Lauferei (trotz mehrerer krankheitsbedingter Unterbrechungen) zwar verhältnismäßig gut, aber die Physik setzt mir da nunmal Grenzen (und mein Gewicht leider auch...). Daher denke ich drüber nach, an meinem Stumpjumper die Kassette (11-34) durch eine 11-36 zu ersetzen. Nur, um die richtig fiesen und langen Steigungen fahren zu können. 
Macht das Sinn ? Und vor allem, ist das technisch überhaupt möglich ??? Ich habe ein X0-Schaltwerk mit X9-Triggern.

Grüße
der papa


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Oktober 2010)

Da wird dir die Kette schon ganz schön kurz werden! Alternativ könntest du noch ein 20-er Kettenblatt verbauen (z.B. Mountain-Goat). Aber mit einem 34-Ritzel solltest du eigentlich auch im Pustertal hinkommen. Evtl. musst halt lernen, noch langsamer zu fahren, bis 3,5 km/h sollte schon gehen, ohne umzukippen ;-)


----------



## cbr (1. Oktober 2010)

Pustertal, z.B. die Südtirol Superbike Strecke, ist mit 22/34 kein Problem. Ich bin auch nicht das Konditionswunder und auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber das 34er brauchte ich eigentlich nur zum Ausruhen oder als Notanker für ganz steile Rampen. Abseits der üblichen Pisten kann aber auch heftig werden in den Dolomiten...


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2010)

> *Zitat von -M-T-B-*
> Wieviele Gänge habt ihr eigentlich?
> Hat ja sicher auch, je nach dem, jeder andere Übersetzungen?



14-Gänge (Rohloff-Nabe) - Kettenblatt vorne mit 36 Zähnen


----------



## FoXMorayn (18. Oktober 2010)

am anfang hat mir eine pulsuhr geholfen. eingestellt auf ein signal +-5 vom idealpuls. besonders wichtig um nicht zu langsam zu fahren/joggen. tatsächlich gibt es einen puls bei man grad noch ohne pause stundenlang sport treiben kann, das sollte die grenze zum anaeroben bereich sein. d.h. der körper bekommt knapp keinen sauerstoff mangel.
nach meiner uhr waren das bei mir ca 160 bis 165puls.
bei 3x9 fahre ich vorne 2 und hinten 5-9 (einige finden das aber manchmal recht hoch).

gezieltes training dafür wäre einfaches ausdauertraining bei diesem puls oder höhentraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich mir das alles hier im Forum durchlese, wie man am besten die Berge hochkommen soll/kann und dann einige schreiben wie hier:


> Evtl. musst halt lernen, noch langsamer zu fahren, bis 3,5 km/h sollte schon gehen, ohne umzukippen ;-)


, frage ich mich, ob das noch irgendein Sinn hat, solche sehr steilen Berge hochzuradeln.

Wenn ich vor mir solche sehr steilen Anstiege sehe und hochradeln will, überlege ich mir meistens vorher ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, hochzulaufen (meiner Meinung nach ist Hochlaufen nicht soo anstrengend wie hochzuradeln), natürlich nur, wenn ich weiß, dass die Länge des Anstiegs "nur" von 1 bis 2 Km geht oder die Strecke kürzer ist. Da denke ich immer, dass ich mit hochlaufen genauso schnell bin wie auf einem Fahrrad bzw. sogar schneller bin als mit Hochradeln.

Ist mir mal sowas passiert, ich den Bärenstein hochgelaufen, hinter mir 2 Radler, die es "genau wissen" wollten (also den Berg komplett hochradeln), am Ende war ich schneller oben, als die 2 Radler, die den Berg hochradeln wollten. Sowas in der Art meine ich damit sich zu überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, sehr steile Anstiege hochzuradeln.

Natürlich mache ich sowas auch, wenn ich weiß, dass ich wiederum durch das hochradeln viel schneller an mein Ziel bin, als mit hochlaufen. 
Z.B. von Popershau richtung Kühnhaide hoch (über 10 km), 1/4 der Straße ist bestimmt über 11-13% und da radel ich doch lieber hoch, aber hier lohnt es sich eben, weil es soo lange hoch geht und mit laufen würde ich eine halbe Ewigkeit brauchen bis Kühnhaide. 

Ich denke mal, bis zu einem gewissen grad ist hochlaufen viel sinnvoller und vor allem sicherer als mit 3-4 Km/h hoch zu radeln"eiern".


----------



## Webster_22 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...
> , frage ich mich, ob das noch irgendein Sinn hat, solche sehr steilen Berge hochzuradeln.
> ...


Bei mir geht´s nicht darum schneller oben anzukommen, sondern die Steigung auf dem Rad bewältigt zu haben. Laufen kann halt jeder. "Downhill" macht mir nur 100% Spaß wenn ich vorher den "Uphill" gemeistert hat.
Für Hindernisse gibt´s den Manual oder BunnyHop. Drüber heben kann ja auch jeder. 

Muss aber natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob´s um die Zeit oder die Technik geht.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> Daher denke ich drüber nach, an meinem Stumpjumper die Kassette (11-34) durch eine 11-36 zu ersetzen. Nur, um die richtig fiesen und langen Steigungen fahren zu können.
> Macht das Sinn ? Und vor allem, ist das technisch überhaupt möglich ??? Ich habe ein X0-Schaltwerk mit X9-Triggern.
> 
> Grüße
> der papa



Klar geht das. Ich fahre am Marathon-Fully 22/36 und am Enduro sogar 20/36.
Und das ist einfach nur geil!  

(auch X9/X0).


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ist mir mal sowas passiert, ich den Bärenstein hochgelaufen, hinter mir 2 Radler, die es "genau wissen" wollten (also den Berg komplett hochradeln), am Ende war ich schneller oben, als die 2 Radler, die den Berg hochradeln wollten. Sowas in der Art meine ich damit sich zu überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, sehr steile Anstiege hochzuradeln.



Es geht ja nicht immer um schneller... sondern einfach um die Herausforderung.

Aber auch bei Marathonrennen funktioniert das mit dem "hochlaufen" nicht immer: Zwar könnte man an einigen Anstiegen möglicherweise schneller gehen/laufen, aber durch diese dann andere Muskelbelastung bekomme ich jedenfalls sehr schnell Krämpfe.


----------



## papa deluxe (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

schön, dass mein Anliegen hier so intensiv diskutiert wird.

Also, mir persönlich ging es hier nicht um Tempo, sondern ausschliesslich ums Durchhalten. 

Ihr müsst euch vorstellen, hier wo ich wohne ist alles platt. Nächstes Jahr bin ich in den Alpen im Urlaub (Pustertal) und 1 Monat später werde ich (höchstwarscheinlich) einen Alpencross mit 7500HM fahren (Go-Alps Dolomiti). Da hat es an 2 Tagen irgendwas von 1400 oder 1600 HM am Stück  . Nun versuche ich mir halt vorzustellen, wie man (ich) das so schafft. Und vor allem, mit welchem Tempo man so was angeht. Daher hatte ich hier gefragt.

Ich mache mir um meine Kondition weniger Sorgen (laufe ca. 40KM die Woche), lediglich die Kraftausdauer lässt zu wünschen übrig. Auch die tausenden von Trainingskilometer kann ich aus Zeitgründen knicken (Familie halt). Aber grundsätzlich sollte ich das hinbekommen.

Zur Erleichterung an den 20% Steigungen hatte ich eben über eine 11-36er Kassette nachgedacht, einzig zur Erleichterung. Ich möchte die Gruppe, mit der ich dann fahre, nicht unnötig aufhalten.
Ebensowenig möchte ich viel Geld für einen AlpenX ausgeben, der landschaftlich unzweifelhaft erste Sahne ist, mich aber körperlich/konditionell aber eher unterfordert. Denn ein bisschen Quälen will ich mich schon. Mir fehlt leider die nötige Erfahrung, um das Alles realistisch einzuschätzen...

Grüße
der papa


----------



## Wanderradler (24. Oktober 2010)

> Es geht ja nicht immer um schneller... sondern einfach um die Herausforderung


 
Ja gut, so kann man es auch sehen, bei mir klappt das ja auch zu 99%, sind eben nur die speziellen Ausnahmen, wo ich mal "kurz" lieber hochlaufe.

Aber da ich ja sehr gerne weit radel (teilw. über 100 Km und mehr) aber auch die Berge "bezwingen" will, ist es schon besser, wenn ich doch etwas schneller bin bergauf als mit laufen.

Naja, werde dranbleiben und fleißig weiterüben.

Oder ich begehe eine Verzweiflungstat und hole mir ein MTB-Pedelec, aber ist in meinen Augen irgendwie "Sportbetrug mit E-Doping"

Wie ist den eigentlich folgende Methode, einen sehr steilen Anstieg hochzuradeln:

Bin beim Aufstieg auf dem  Fichtelberg hochgelaufen (sehr steiler Anstieg) und da kahm ein MTBler der im stehen regelrecht hochgeheizt ist, also nicht im Sattel saß sondern nur im stehen hochgeradelt ist, könnte ich damit "noch besser" die Berge hochkommen? bzw. wie lange kann man sowas durchhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (24. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Wenn ich vor mir solche sehr steilen Anstiege sehe und hochradeln will, überlege ich mir meistens vorher ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, hochzulaufen Da denke ich immer, dass ich mit hochlaufen genauso schnell bin wie auf einem Fahrrad bzw. sogar schneller bin als mit Hochradeln.
> Ich denke mal, bis zu einem gewissen grad ist hochlaufen viel sinnvoller und vor allem sicherer als mit 3-4 Km/h hoch zu radeln"eiern".


Wer auf Zeit fährt, wie Crosser z.B., da ist es manchmal besser, das Rad zu tragen oder zu schieben, weil man da sicherer, aber vor allem oft auch schneller ist.
Aber ich fahre nicht auf Zeit und habe den Ehrgeiz, möglichst viel zu errradeln und nicht zu erwandern. Außerdem wachsen die Muskeln, welche du speziell fürs Radeln brauchst, auch nur beim Radeln und nicht beim Schieben. Bei sehr anstrengenden Touren schiebe ich aber auch manchmal. Ist halt mal kurz eine andere Belastung und dadurch eine Ruhepause trotz Bewegung. Aber stolz bin ich darauf nicht. Wäre lieber gefahren. Bei uns sagen viele: "Schieben ist keine Schande." Wenn es aber an mangelnder Kondition liegt, denke ich, aber schon. Das heißt, noch mehr trainieren.
Vor allem im Winter sind Schiebepassagen aber ganz gut, um die kalten Füße mal wieder aufzutauen.


----------



## Wupperjumper (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du einen Alpen-X planst und sowas noch nie gemacht hast, solltest du mit deinen Körperkräften ökonomisch umgehen. Was spricht also dagegen, sehr steile Anstiege zu laufen/schieben? Ich mach das jedenfalls so. Wenn ich über längere Strecken nicht mehr als 5 Km/h fahren kann, dann schiebe ich halt mal einige Zeit. Ich bin dann eher schneller, als langsamer und die Benutzung der anderen Muskeln beim Laufen, entspannt die Radfahrmuskulatur für den darauffolgenden ride. Wenn du 40 Km die Woche läufst, sollten auch steile Anstiege für dich mit >5 Km/h zu laufen sein.


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Bin beim Aufstieg auf dem  Fichtelberg hochgelaufen (sehr steiler Anstieg) und da kahm ein MTBler der im stehen regelrecht hochgeheizt ist, also nicht im Sattel saß sondern nur im stehen hochgeradelt ist, könnte ich damit "noch besser" die Berge hochkommen? bzw. wie lange kann man sowas durchhalten?



Mit dem Wiegetritt (also das im Stehen fahren) bekommt man mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bei einer insgesamt niedrigeren Trittfrequenz. Bei langen Anstiegen wird das eher nur deshalb gemacht, um mal das Gesäß zu entlasten bzw. sich anders zu belasten. Haupteinsatz ist eher das Ansprinten/die Attacke. Auch bei kurzen Rampen ist das manchmal vorteilhaft, da man ohne zu schalten die Steigung schnell raufkommt.

Der Nachteil: Es verbraucht mehr Kraft und Sauerstoff. Allein schon deshalb, weil die Haltemuskulatur benötigt wird.


----------



## Wanderradler (24. Oktober 2010)

> Außerdem wachsen die Muskeln, welche du speziell fürs Radeln brauchst, auch nur beim Radeln und nicht beim Schieben


 
Auch wieder wahr, ist immer gut wenn mn was davon hat.



> Wenn es aber an mangelnder Kondition liegt, denke ich, aber schon. Das heißt, noch mehr trainieren


 
Da mache ich irgendwas falsch, oder auch nicht, keine Ahnung, bsp. schön steil Bergrauf (vom Sternenmühlental direkt 150 HM rauf zum Adelsbergturm) und oben brauche ich ein kurzes Päuschen, was trinken und weiter geht es.

Vielleicht habe ich auch schon meine körperlichen Grenzen erreicht, meine ja nur, bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste.

Manchmal denke ich, dass bestimmte Gruppen von Fahrrad fahren, die die Berge so richtig raufheizen, irgendwelche "Mittelchen" dazu schlucken.

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, wenn ich soo lange unterwegs bin habe ich immer einen Rucksack bei mir drauf, mit Kameraausrüstung+mind. 4-5 Liter zu drinken und 4-6 belegten Schnitten. Zusammen wiegt da mein Rucksack 6-7 Kg.

Vielleicht liegt es daran???


----------



## papa deluxe (24. Oktober 2010)

> Was spricht also dagegen, sehr steile Anstiege zu laufen/schieben?


garnix! Im Gegenteil, da: 





> du mit deinen Körperkräften ökonomisch umgehen


 sollst. Diesbezüglich bin ich gebranntes Kind (hab bei nem Halbmarathon letztes Jahr die ersten 15KM zu viel Gas gegeben und es bitter bereut  ).

Im Ernst, besvor ich irgendwo an einer Steigung abkack, laufe ich lieber. Ist doch klar. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob die tausenden Alpencrosser auch viel erlaufen oder eben möglichst alles fahren.

der papa


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, wenn ich soo lange unterwegs bin habe ich immer einen Rucksack bei mir drauf, mit Kameraausrüstung+mind. 4-5 Liter zu drinken und 4-6 belegten Schnitten. Zusammen wiegt da mein Rucksack 6-7 Kg.



6-7kg ist vermutlich das durchschnittliche Gewicht eines TransAlp-Rucksacks... für Tagestouren aber etwas viel. Und 4-5 Liter braucht man eigentlich nie, da man zwischendurch immer auffüllen kann. Aber jeder wie er will...


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> Im Ernst, besvor ich irgendwo an einer Steigung abkack, laufe ich lieber. Ist doch klar. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob die tausenden Alpencrosser auch viel erlaufen oder eben möglichst alles fahren.



Beim Alpencross gibt es aber auch einige Aspekte, wie wichtiger sind: Sicherheit z.B. mit schwerem TransAlpgepäck im Hochgebirge muss man schon aufpassen, dass man nur Sachen fährt, wo man ganz sicher ist, nicht zu stürzen. Gerade bei steilen Trails bergauf gehts seitlich meist auch ziemlich steil bergrunter. Mit dem Rucksack ist man auch nicht so beweglich.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Körner für die gesamte Etappe reichen müssen und noch weitere folgen. Unbedingt jede steile Rampe fahren zu wollen, kann hier nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Wanderradler (25. Oktober 2010)

Soo,

bin heute nochmals in Richtung Dittersdorfer Höhe geradelt (natürlich auch drauf) und von dort aus, am Gasthaus zur Linde (in Weißbach) vorbei und wieder rechtsrum bis Gelenau und habe nochmals 
probiert, wie ich die Berge am besten hochradeln kann und mache das in Zukunft so, dass ich versuche nur mit dem Bike jeden Berg hochzuradeln, Aber auch mir sehr viel Zeit dafür zu lassen.

Also nicht wie ein Bekloppter hochrammeln sondern schön gemächlich im kleinen Gang hochradeln, und wenn ich nur mit 5 Kmh hochradel, 
egal, ich weiß einfach das ich mich besser fühlen werde, wenn ich erstmal die Berge erklommen habe.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Oktober 2010)

Und ausnahmeweise mal nicht vorausschauend fahren, sondern nur 5-10 Meter vors Rad. Wenn du nämlich den Berg weiter hochguckst, kommt er dir nämlich bei der geringen Geschwindigkeit unüberwindlich vor.


----------



## Wanderradler (25. Oktober 2010)

> Und ausnahmeweise mal nicht vorausschauend fahren, sondern nur 5-10 Meter vors Rad. Wenn du nämlich den Berg weiter hochguckst, kommt er dir nämlich bei der geringen Geschwindigkeit unüberwindlich vor.


 
 Im Wald ist das ja zum Glück kein Problem bzw. bei kurvenreichen Straßen und Waldwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas_I (24. März 2011)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei längeren steilen Anstiegen?

Weil längere normal ansteigende Berge machen mir nicht viel aus bzw. da kann man ja viel mit Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz regeln.
Aber sobald es mal n bissel steiler wird also in die "18% und aufwärts Region" kommt, schnellt mein Puls nach oben. 
Entweder bin ich dann oben platt, sehr platt, oder schaffe es nicht ganz rauf. 
Wie kann man das durch Übungen für die Muskeln/Kondition gezielt trainieren? Bzw. welche fitness- technischen Fertigkeiten werden dazu benötigt?


----------



## Wanderradler (28. März 2011)

@ Jonas,

ich mache es immer so, lieber langsamer (Rentnergeschwindigkeit) hochradeln, aber dafür noch relativ "ausgeruht" oben ankommen, d.h. wenn es wirklich zu anstrengend wird, einfach mit 6-5 Kmh z.B. hochtuggern, egal ob da Autos oder gar LKWs sich gestört fühlen oder nicht. So mache ich das, will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Mittelfinger ich mir da schon eingehandelt habe.

Und wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, laufe ich auch mal ne Weile hoch, bis ich wieder etwas Kraft getankt habe und dannach versuche ich wieder langsam und allmählich hochzustrampeln, natürlich schaue ich da auch nur 5-10 m zur Straße entlang, sonst kommt einem der Anstieg ewig vor.

10-max.12% Anstieg ist bei mir die Obergrenze, den Rest laufe ich lieber, lieber erholt auf einem Berg ankommen, als sich zu sehr verausgaben um dann keine Freude mehr auf dem Berg zu haben.


----------



## tombrider (28. März 2011)

Jonas_I schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei längeren steilen Anstiegen?
> 
> Weil längere normal ansteigende Berge machen mir nicht viel aus bzw. da kann man ja viel mit Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz regeln.
> Aber sobald es mal n bissel steiler wird also in die "18% und aufwärts Region" kommt, schnellt mein Puls nach oben.
> ...



Für die Ausdauer hilft nur Grundlagentraining. Das heißt leicht und locker, dafür aber um so länger radeln, radeln, radeln. Um auch die anderen Muskelgruppen zu trainieren, ist es sinnvoll, immer wieder mal kurz, später länger, in den Wiegetritt zu gehen. Zusätzlich dazu ist es sinnvoll, sich grenzwertige, heftige Anstiege zu suchen und immer wieder mal an seine Grenzen zu gehen.
Natürlich spielt auch die Gesamtübersetzung eine Rolle. Zu langsam zu treten vergeudet Energie. 22 zu 34 Zähne sind problemlos möglich, mit mehr Aufwand auch 20 zu 36.


----------



## MrJerwain (28. März 2011)

Meine favorisierte Bergauf-Strategie bei meinen >17,5kg und einer übermenschlichen Traktion: Schieben


----------

